

Python’s Innards: for my wife - signa11
http://tech.blog.aknin.name/2010/07/04/pythons-innards-for-my-wife/

======
shadowsun7
This was a wonderful story, and I read much of it with a smile on my face.

I can't help but think that he was so lucky, in the sense that he got an
opportunity to tell his wife about what he does. I'll have to keep a lookout
for similar ones in the future.

~~~
shrikant
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=763570> \- How some chap explained REST
to his wife :)

------
nagnatron
I've told my girlfriend about Haskell to make her go to sleep. Works like a
charm.

------
peterwwillis
For hackers: this works the other way too. Let your SO describe what they do
to you, even if it puts you to sleep. They'll appreciate it.

------
d0mine
Music box is not Turing complete so it is a misleading analogy for Python.

